# General > Book & Author Requests >  Nancy Drew Fan

## diksha

Can Anyone Tell Me A Site Where I Can Read The Book Nancy Drew Files #case 24 [online].

----------


## Logos

#24 is *The Clue in the Old Album* (1947) ?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Clue_in_the_Old_Album

All the Nancy Drew books were published *post*-1923, so, copyright protected. There are a number of links to fan sites etc at the bottom of the wiki page, maybe some of them have permission to post the stories  :Smile: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nancy_Drew

----------


## mtpspur

Perusing the entry I believe the reader is refering to the 1980s series of paperbacks overall titled Nancy drew Case Files--#24 is titled Till Death Do Us Part. Had many of these back then but when daughter Sandy had zero interest in reading them they were donated to a used bookstore. Try e-bay for a copy.

----------

